# 26650 Torch/Flashlight



## Viper_SA (20/4/22)

Hi all,

I have some spare 26650 batteries that I would like to put to use in a torch/flashlight. Been to my local china mart, but can only find 18650 models. Anyone know of a place I can look online?


----------



## MRHarris1 (20/4/22)

Messaged you on Telegram

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/4/22)

MRHarris1 said:


> Messaged you on Telegram
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk



Thanks, I'll check it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/12/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out








XHP50 LED Torch - LiPo 26650 3.7V - Micro Robotics


XHP50 LED Torch - LiPo 26650 3.7V




www.robotics.org.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

